# changement du disque dur d'un MB Pro?



## obitux (12 Juin 2008)

Bonjour!

Je pense faire l'acquisition prochaine d'un MBPro sur le refurb, mais les capacités des anciennes révisions disposent de peu de disque dur. C'est pourquoi j'envisage aussi l'achat d'un nouveau disque chez MacWay.

Cependant, j'ai quelque questions :
- Es ce que cela annule la garantie?
- Es ce compliqué? Il parait que sur cette machine l'opération est moins évidente que sur les MB... Quid? (A Savoir que je m'y connaît plutôt bien en montage hardware et que je n'imagine pas que ça me pose de problème... mais sait-on jamais!).

Merci de vos réponses!


----------



## Amalcrex (12 Juin 2008)

obitux a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> Je pense faire l'acquisition prochaine d'un MBPro sur le refurb, mais les capacités des anciennes révisions disposent de peu de disque dur. C'est pourquoi j'envisage aussi l'achat d'un nouveau disque chez MacWay.
> 
> ...



Oui, ça annule la garantie. Ce serait dommage de la perdre ou alors attends un an 

Et non je pense pas que ce soit si compliqué que ça (même si moins évident que sur les MB). Mais bon, jamais eu l'occasion de le faire moi-même...


----------



## obitux (12 Juin 2008)

Merci!
Bon je pour le coup je vais pas la jouer radin, et je vais m'en acheter un neuf dernière génération...


----------



## Amalcrex (12 Juin 2008)

Oui tu peux faire ça, ou prendre le 160 go sur le refurb. Ca fait que 40 go de différence par rapport au mien, et franchement pour une machine portable on a pas forcément besoin d'autant de place... Surtout avec la taille des DD externes de maintenant 
Et tu changes ensuite dans 1 an, quand la garantie est écoulée...


----------



## Piixel (12 Juin 2008)

Moi j'ai changé le mien (MBP 1,83Ghz / 80Go) pour un Samsung HMJI250 à 250 Go... Donc c'est pas si compliqué que ça mais oui ça annule la garantie puisque tu dois démonter complétement le capot du dessus et le clavier... Après mise à part des sueurs froides c'est faisable... Sur le net il y a pas mal de tutos permettant le changement du DD... Va sur http://www.macbook-fr.com/macbook/demontage/macbook_pro_15_article741.html ...


----------



## obitux (12 Juin 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses intéressantes et rapides!!!
Communauté très efficace!
Mais n'y a-t-il aucun moyen de renommer le sujet pr le signaler comme résolu???


----------



## Amalcrex (12 Juin 2008)

Non ça n'est pas supprimé, ça reste dans la base de données pour aider d'éventuels d'autres utilisateurs, via la fonction recherche


----------



## obitux (12 Juin 2008)

Non, on s'est mal compris, dans la plupart des forum d'entraide, il est généralement convenu de précéder l'intitulé du sujet par qqchose du style [RÉSOLU] pour pouvoir faire la différence entre un problème réglé et un problème non résolu... C'est très utile à la fois pour ceux qui recherchent une réponse à leurs problèmes, et pour ceux qui veulent y répondre, afin qu'ils ne perdent pas de temps sur un sujet déjà réglé!


----------



## Amalcrex (12 Juin 2008)

Ah oui... Non ça je pense pas que c'est possible. Du moins j'ai jamais vu.


----------



## Alino (12 Janvier 2009)

salut a tous , 

bon pour changer un hdd rien de compliquer ( meme ou surtout sur les nouveaux macbook et macbook pro lool ) 
cela annule la garantie uniquement sur les macbook pro ancien modèle et non les macbook mais cela reste a vos risque et perile ne venez pas pleurer au SAV si vous faite une connerie !


----------



## paulhen (12 Janvier 2009)

Suffit de remettre proprement le disque dur d'origine pour retrouver la garantie !


----------



## muzzomac (13 Juillet 2010)

super guides de montage pour mac portable : http://ifixit.com/Guide/Browse/Mac


----------



## kaos (17 Juin 2011)

Le changement de disque dur ou de ram n'annule pas la garantie , il y a par contre un autocolant sur la batterie qui ne doit pas etre enlevé ! la batterie elle ne doit pas etre changée par l'utilisateur.

Tout ça est expliqué dans le petit guide livré avec les machines ...

En revanche apple ne reconnaitra pas un souci venant d'une mauvais manip.
Si vous forcez ou arrachez une nappe , celle ci ne sera pas garantie.

Il suffit de lire le petit livre blanc , personne ne l' as lu ?


----------



## iKalimero (8 Août 2012)

Je confirme que cela n'annule pas la garantie.
http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/macbook_pro_15inch_early2011_f.pdf


----------



## esimport (9 Août 2012)

obitux, il est très facile de changer le disque dur d'un macbook pro:
http://esimport.fr/tuto/tutos-mac/macbook-pro-13-unibody-a1278/changement-du-topcase-complet-macbook-pro-unibody-13&#8243;-a1278






tout dépend de ce que tu veux faire, mais il est même possible d'installer un 2ème disque dur dans l'emplacement du lecteur optique:


----------

